# New to me Laws



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

Bought used set of 29.5" Outlaws this weekend. I couldnt help buying them as the price on the set was only $350. Mounted them up today to see what they looked like. Sold My 28" zillas. Only had 3 rides on them and because of the way I like to spin I could already see them wearing quickly! I know laws arent a good trail tire but my plan is to have these as my "aggressive tire" for when we get our heavy snow. With in the next couple weeks I will be ordering another set of wheels and 27" bighorns for my trail tires.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

looks sick brother


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Good lookin ride there. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah...still too clean Trev....lol


----------



## Trever (Feb 12, 2010)

I know it looks like I dont use it NMkawie,,,lol 
I will post a picture of it dirty sometime to prove it! lol

PS: I like tire foam!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Trever said:


> I know it looks like I dont use it NMkawie,,,lol
> I will post a picture of it dirty sometime to prove it! lol
> 
> PS: I like tire foam!!!


 
I know you use it...Just mess'n..


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats a good looking bike.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sweet SRA brute, the 29.5s make it look mean! I used to have a 2007 green one like that I bought new, but mine only had 28 laws....man I miss that one.


----------

